# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Chào tháng 12  :blushing: 
Đã bước qua tháng tháng cuối cùng của năm rồi, không khí cũng đã lạnh dần lên. Hâm nóng bầu không khí rộn ràng của một mùa Noel mới với những gói khuyến mãi đặc biệt từ những resort và khách sạn ngay sau đây nhé! Tiếp ngay sau đó, Didau muốn giới thiệu với các bạn Thị Trấn Giethoorn - yên bình, đẹp như tranh vẽ với khung cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng. Cuối cùng là chùm tour: Buôn Ma Thuột, Côn Đảo, Myanmar và sự trở lại của Thái Lan. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Golden Coast Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “Giáng sinh 2011”*

Giá: 3.870.000 ++ VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior Garden ViewBuffet sáng tại nhà hàng1 buffet Gala Dinner vào ngày 24/12Nước uống khi nhận phòng

Chương trình áp dụng từ 23/12 - 25/12/2011

*Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Sandy Beach Non Nuoc Resort, Đà Nẵng - “Khuyến mãi chào Giáng Sinh””*

Giá: 3.200.000 VND net/người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior Ocean ViewTiệc đón Giáng sinh tại khu nghỉ mát dành cho 2 ngườiĐón, đưa khách từ sân bay về khách sạn và ngược lạiXe buýt đưa đón khách tham quan Tp. Đà Nẵng và đưa khách đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trìnhGiảm 15% cho tất cả các dịch vụ khác tại khu nghỉ mát.

* Lưu ý:

Chương trình áp dụng từ 23/12 - 26/12/2011.Chương trình trọn gói chỉ áp dụng cho 2 người

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Peaceful Resort Kê Gà, Phan Thiết - “Honeymoon Package”*

Giá: 129$ net/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior hướng biển với giường có hoa trang trí và trái cây tươi.2 bữa sáng, 1 bữa tối và 1 chai rượu sâm - panh.2 suất massage tại Hải Đăng Spa (60 phút/ suất)Xe đưa đón từ Phan Thiết hay KDL Suối Cát vào resort và ngược lại - theo lịch của resort.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 15/03/2012

* Lưu ý: phụ thu vào các ngày lễ tết và khi nâng cấp lên phòng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

* Khu Du lịch rừng Madagui, Lâm Đồng*

Phòng Villas: 1.075.000 VND (2 người/phòng)Phòng tập thể: 945.000đ/khách (6 người/phòng)

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm phòng Villas hoặc phòng Family với buffet sáng.Xe jeep phục vụ đưa đón khi nhận và trả phòng.Tour khám phá & chinh phục rừng Madagui với hướng dẫn viên3 bữa ăn chính thực đơn cá suối rau rừngMiễn phí 1 bình rượu cần Tây Nguyên 6 lít, khoai bắp, 1 bữa ăn khuya nhẹ.Miễn phí sân bắn súng sơn trong 1 giờ (áo, nón bảo hộ, khí CO2 ,hướng dẫn kỹ năng an toàn và sử dụng súng, trọng tài điều khiển trận đấu và 50 viên đạn sơn/khách)Tour chèo thuyền hơi chinh phục sông Đạ HuoaiThuế và phí phục vụ.

* Lưu ý: Giá trên được áp dụng cho nhóm khách với số lượng tối thiểu 12 người (không tính trẻ em dưới 12 tuổi)

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

* Camellia Hue Hotel, Huế*

Giá: 94$ net/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deluxe Sky với buffet sáng1 bữa tối cho 2 người với set menu Việt.Đón 1 chiều từ sân bay Phú Bài hoặc ga Huế

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/04/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Làng Giethoorn, Hà Lan*

Luôn được với những cái tên mỹ miều như: ngôi làng đẹp như tranh vẽ, thị trấn của những giấc mơ, nên Giethoorn luôn thu hút sự tò mò của du khách mỗi khi có dịp đến Hà Lan. Giethoorn thực sự là điểm điếm lý tưởng vì thị trấn nổi này không có đường đi bộ, không xe cộ ồn ào, khói bụi. Chỉ, khung cảnh thơ mộng với nước bao quanh các ngôi nhà trồng hoa rực rỡ. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi được di chuyển qua các ngôi nhà bằng những chiếc thuyền nho nhỏ, thiệt là thích thú đúng không nào? Ghi tên Giethoorn vào điểm đến tiếp theo của bạn nha  :Smile: 

*Hotel de Harmonie*

Giá: từ 128 USD

Là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho tất cả những du khách đã từng tới Giethoorn vì chất lượng phục vụ rất tốt, cũng như vị trí trong thị trấn, thuận lợi để ngắm mặt trời mọc hay thư giãn cho những ngày lưu trú tại đây

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*De Kruumte Hotel*

Giá: từ 124 USD

Khách sạn mang phong cách đậm chất Châu Âu, nằm giữa lòng Giethoorn với xung quanh là khung cảnh tự nhiên, thoải mái cho việc nghỉ dưỡng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## bbcn23

Nếu bạn đi Đà Nẵng, tôi giới thiệu cho khách sạn giá khá tốt nè (vì đang khuyến mãi mà)
Pearl Sea Hotel 05113925999
http://www.pearlseahotel.com
Khách sạn này được lắm đấy, đẹp, gần biển, giá khá tốt, nhân viên nhiệt tình...
Đi tour thì mình giới thiệu cho anh này: Mr. Khương 0988 331375 - 0905891882
Tư vấn miển phí mà đặt khách sạn giá tốt, tour giá cũng tốt

Chúc các bác có chuyến đi vui vẻ

----------


## civn2011

Hay quá, cảm ơn bạn đã cho tôi biết thông tin thú vị này



----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKINVIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Hotservice: *Hotels in Vietnam*

----------


## haJime

giá công nhận tốt thật

----------


## duyphuong87

Chào bạn, nếu bạn muốn đi biển mùa đông có thể đến Eureka Linh Trường Resort ở biển Hải Tiến , khung cảnh rất yên tĩnh và nguyên sơ. Bạn có thể gọi cho Mr Duy: 0908 724 383 để biết thêm chi tiết nhé

----------

